# International Insurance



## tresninos (Jun 19, 2012)

Does anyone have a clue what this means 

Family, International Coverage up to 1200 Minimum Salaries (SMG)
Annual $2,152,800 pesos


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

tresninos said:


> Does anyone have a clue what this means
> 
> Family, International Coverage up to 1200 Minimum Salaries (SMG)
> Annual $2,152,800 pesos


It looks like an insured limit but we'd need to have a lot more information before we could give you much more info. 

What kind of insurance is it? Auto, life, health?

Is the $2,152,800 a cost or a benefit?


----------



## tresninos (Jun 19, 2012)

This is for medical. It appears as a cost. 
What medical insurance companies do international?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Many things, costs/benefits in Mexico are calculated by multiplying the minimum daily wage in the D.F. I suspect that's what the "1200" refers to. We don't know what these numbers you're quoting mean, but it could be that the annual benefit which may be paid-out is in the range of the peso-equivalent of approx US$150,000 ... for the family. If that's a benefit included as part of the salary package, good ... except if there's a catostrophic event (i.e., heart attack, cancer). You can always supplement the company benefit by purchasing additional coverage ... from one of the reputable companies in Mexico. It's unlikely any insurance you currently have "at home" will be pay benefits for claims while you're living in Mexico. 

There are insurance companies in Mexico which provide health care and other coverages. No need to look to a company outside of Mexico for those things. Some of the USA insurers have operations in Mexico and then there are Mexican-owned insurance companies. The HR department at your husband's employer can provide information, and maybe that's what you're seeing and asking about. There are several good hospitals in the D.F., and good physicians and specialists as well. The Citizens Services Office of the U.S. Embassy maintains and publishes (on the internet) a list of referrals for professional services such as these. 

Good for you, you're asking a lot of questions ... and in the pricess others who follow behind you and read the discussions here will be helped by reading of our journey.


----------



## tresninos (Jun 19, 2012)

They are going to have to adjust this amount. They made an error,this is only for my husband and not for the rest of the family.Insurance has to be International, my husband will be in Mexico not the rest of us.


----------

